# Lincoln Square Wave 175



## cablejohn (Apr 6, 2015)

anyone have an opinion on this machine? Thinking of buying new,would be used for hobby use.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 6, 2015)

I had a hot rod lincoln once realy like that car. My daddy didn't like it much though.




 I don't know much about welders but some one should be along shortley that can help.


----------



## MR WV (Apr 6, 2015)

I've had that machine for years, its done a fine job and still is.


----------



## cablejohn (Apr 6, 2015)

MR WV said:


> I've had that machine for years, its done a fine job and still is.


thank you!


----------



## vapremac (Apr 6, 2015)

A fine machine !!  Mine is about ten years old and gets used almost daily for 2-3 hours at a time. Although I don't tig  much
aluminum, it does well in that area as well.

I mainly tig  4140 , H13 , and a little bit of stainless and have no issues , when the time comes I'll be looking for another one.


----------



## bridgeportbj (Apr 7, 2015)

Have a look at the Miller 210 lots of nice features.


----------



## cablejohn (Apr 7, 2015)

I want to thank you for your replys
and I will look at the miller.


----------



## royesses (Apr 8, 2015)

I have one about a year old. Very good machine built to last.


----------



## Reeltor (Apr 8, 2015)

I have one that I bought new, don't remember exactly when but it could be late 90's early 2000's?  Works very well, and as Royesses said "built to last".

If I was going to buy a welder today, I'd definitely check out the Miller machines and with Ebay/Craigs list, I wouldn't rule out a used machine.  You may save a ton of money buying a lightly used unit.

Mike


----------

